# P. alleini



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I will like to show my blue crabs Florida. (Alleni)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

My little ones inside are doing great. I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to see an image compare.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> I would like to see an image compare.


I would too :grin2:


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Arthur, are they in the planted tank from the first picture? If so, I highly recommend moving them out, as mine eat all the live plants I put in the tank with them...

Also, if you use a black/dark substrate, it will remove a lot of the white patches/splotches on them


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

welok said:


> Hey Arthur, are they in the planted tank from the first picture? If so, I highly recommend moving them out, as mine eat all the live plants I put in the tank with them...
> Also, if you use a black/dark substrate, it will remove a lot of the white
> patches/splotches on them


No, it's not the same aquarium.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

What is the latest on them Arthur7?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, the alleni grow. I believe that they have reached the infinite size.
In a pool, I have the 3 largest, in the next 5, and in another twelve smaller.
It is twice as much water hygiene required than with fish. 2 times a week pump sponge. Very dirty. They feel comfortable.
Lining: zucchini, carrots, green peas, tubifex, frosted bloodworms.
It is a very stable type (no losses).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the color!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I forgot to tell. If I feed live water fleas (for the other small fish), then catch the crabs. It looks funny. But they will get what. It looks like


----------

